

Show HN: Deploy your websites to a Amazon Cloudfront/S3 using dropbox - minhajuddin
http://www.websrvr.in/?hn

======
muzamiluddin
To have a website running online with one click is really good.

As a designer, this is perfect for me.

Thank you!

------
moinuddinkmu
really innovative idea, I tried websrvr.in it's great, to host your website
just drop your index.html in your dropbox. With in a second you are online.
Website hosting has become really very easy by websrvr.in Try this it is
really easy!

------
minhajuddin
Developer here, please share your feedback and ask questions if any :)

------
amairhussain
Good Platform to host a website online.

------
motyar
I want to try it. Any free trial plan?

~~~
minhajuddin
Yeah, you can signup now for a 30-day trial, just click on the 'one click
setup' button.

~~~
motyar
Thanks. I tried and its what I need. Good work.

~~~
minhajuddin
Do you have any feedback on the pricing or any other feature? Thanks for
trying it :)

